# [WOW] Berufe für Schamanen



## Tiger39 (26. September 2006)

*[WOW] Berufe für Schamanen*

Hi,
mich würde mal interesieren was man als Schamane für Berufe wählen "sollte".
Gibt es Einschränkungen oder kann ich auch als Schamane Schmied (  ) werden?


----------



## xMANIACx (26. September 2006)

*AW: Berufe für Schamanen*



			
				Tiger39 am 26.09.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mich würde mal interesieren was man als Schamane für Berufe wählen "sollte".
> Gibt es Einschränkungen oder kann ich auch als Schamane Schmied (  ) werden?



Ich hatte damals als Schamane die Berufe Lederer/Kürscher. Kürschnerei ist gut um Geld zu machen, Lederei habe ich nicht wirklich genutz, einfach weil man gefundene Sachen besser gebrauchen kann, darum habe ich dann auch später auf Enchanter gewechselt. Wenn ich jetzt nen Schamanen anfangen würde, würde ich wohl Enchanter/Irgendein Sammlerberuf oder Kräuterkunde/Alchemie wählen. Tränke kann man immer gut verkaufen und Enchanten lohnt sich auch fast immer und wenn es nur für den Eigenbedarf ist. Ingenieur is auch ganz witzig wenn du vor hast PvP zu machen.


----------



## Natschlaus (26. September 2006)

*AW: Berufe für Schamanen*

Hi,
ich würde einfach Kürschner und Bergarbeiter(weiß den Namen grad nich) machen, da du damit viel Geld verdienen kannst.
Lederverarbeitung ist halt ein Bauberuf für den man viele Materialien braucht, die man eventuell kaufen muss und die teuer sind.
MFg, waKKa


----------



## klausbyte (29. September 2006)

*AW: [WOW] Berufe für Schamanen*

mach entweder leder/kürschner wenn du ein gelegenheitsspieler bist, da du beim leveln dir nette rüstung craften kannst. natürlich musst du dann auch den drachenlederer auswählen um später schwerer rüssi zu machen ..  oder ingeneuer wenn du  jetzt shcon weisst dsa du nach lvl 60 nochn paar monate den char spielen wirst.


----------



## Natschlaus (29. September 2006)

*AW: [WOW] Berufe für Schamanen*



			
				klausbyte am 29.09.2006 04:56 schrieb:
			
		

> mach entweder leder/kürschner wenn du ein gelegenheitsspieler bist, da du beim leveln dir nette rüstung craften kannst. natürlich musst du dann auch den drachenlederer auswählen um später schwerer rüssi zu machen ..  oder ingeneuer wenn du  jetzt shcon weisst dsa du nach lvl 60 nochn paar monate den char spielen wirst.



Von solchen Berufen, bei denen man was herstellt würde ich abraten, da sie meist so gut wie keinen Gewinn erzeugen(Farmen ist zigmal Produktiver), eher noch Kosten verursachen(Schmied) und gegen Sammelberufe keine Chance haben vom Gesamtwert.
Mfg, waKKa
Ps.: Auch die Sachen die man herstellen kann sind fast immer schlechter als die, die man an hat, wenn man ein zwei mal in einer Instanz war.


----------



## klausbyte (29. September 2006)

*AW: [WOW] Berufe für Schamanen*



			
				Wakka am 29.09.2006 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 29.09.2006 04:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naja wen den beruf recht zügig levelst kannst dein equpi schon damit ergänzen. is halt au immer eine sache der motivation


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. September 2006)

*AW: [WOW] Berufe für Schamanen*



			
				Tiger39 am 26.09.2006 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> mich würde mal interesieren was man als Schamane für Berufe wählen "sollte".
> Gibt es Einschränkungen oder kann ich auch als Schamane Schmied (  ) werden?


Herstellende Berufe (also Schmied, Lederer, usw) lohnen sich meistens nur langfristig, wenn man in einer Gilde aktiv ist, sodass man Zugang zu den "guten" Rezepten aus (Raid-)Instanzen und Rufbelohnungen hat. Alle Produkte aus Rezepten, die man beim Berufslehrer bekommen kann, können schon dutzende andere Spieler, da braucht man sich schlicht nicht mehr einreihen...
Es lohnt sich eher, zwei Sammelberufe zu wählen, das Gesammelte zu Geld im AH zu machen und vom Erlös dann jemanden zu beauftragen, etwas für einen herzustellen - selbst wenn dieser zusätzlich zu den Materialkosten noch eine Spende bzw eine "Bearbeitungsgebühr" verlangt.

Empfehlenswerte Sammelberufskombinationen wären beispielsweise:

-Kräuterkunde + Bergbau: Etwas nervig zu steigernde Berufe, weil man nur ein "Ressourcenradar" aktiv haben kann. Aber wenn man dann später Thoriumbarren, Edelsteine und evtl sogar den einen oder anderen Arkankristall neben Gromsblut, Pestblüte, Traumblatt und Schwarzen Lotus zum Verkauf stehen, dann rollt der Rubel.
Allerdings wirst du nicht der einzige sein, der das macht: Kräuter und Erzadern sind zeitweise und Realm abhängig extrem "überfarmt", d.h. auf zB eine Pflückstelle für ein Kraut stehen quasi mehrere Leute Schlange. 

Daher:
- Kürschner + (Bergbau oder Kräuterkunde)
Leder gibts in rauhen Mengen: falls mal alle Kräuter gepflückt sind und alle Erze gefördert wurden, bleibt immer noch die Jagd. Leder bekommt man eigentlich immer los, wenngleich es auch dort viel Konkurrenz gibt. Allerdings wollen viele Leute ihr leder für exorbitante Preise loswerden - wenn man da realistisch bleibt oder gar etwas Dumping betreibt, bekommt man selbst bei 10+ AH-Seiten voll unverwüstlichem Leder alle Auktionen durch.

Dann gibts noch die herstellenden Berufe, die verbrauchbare Güter (bzw "Dienstleistungen" *g* ) produzieren: Alchemie und Verzauberungskunst.
Zu Alchemie braucht man nicht viel sagen, da man alleine durch den Verkauf von (erheblichen) Manatränken ganze Fuhrparks von Epic-Mounts finanzieren konnte.  
Dazu passt natürlich Kräuterkunde.

Mit Verzauberungskunst kann man sich auch eine goldene Nase verdienen, ohne jemals was "nützliches" zu verzaubern: Man nimmt Schneiderei als zweiten Beruf, stellt aus gefunden Stoffen grüne/blaue Sachen her und entzaubert sie. Aber anstatt damit dann seinen Verzauberungsskill zu steigern, verkauft man den Kram einfach und bekommt (oft) mehr dafür raus, als die zum Schneidern benötigten Sachen wert waren.


----------

